

Meta search engine for taxi aggregators - gogo
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.scootapp

======
gogo
The process of opening multiple apps to hail a cab not knowing which one will
have better availability not only consumes time and mind space but a little
frustration inadvertently seeps in too. This is the problem scootapp solves
and makes cab hailing process smarter by comparing availability and real time
ETA of cabs across different cab services/aggregators like Uber, Lyft, Sidecar
, Hailo, Ola cabs(India), Taxiforsure(India), Bookmycab(India)

